# Best filter media set up for Oase Biomaster 350 thermo.



## Richard Aldridge (1 Oct 2021)

Hi,
Just bought the above filter but haven't set it up yet, I know that most people change the supplied mechanical filter Hel-X and exchange foam pads for biomedia but I not sure  how much and what type to put in the filter for best results,so can anyone give me a few pointers of how they set there's up.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## ShropshireLad (2 Oct 2021)

If its a heavily planted tank, leave the inside as it is and save yourself some money. Has it got the orange pre-filter sponges? If so, great. If you've got the finer blue ones they get clogged up quickly and reduce the flow. Depends how often you mind cleaning the pre-filter


----------



## Richard Aldridge (2 Oct 2021)

Yep,orange sponges and loads of plants.
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Matti (3 Oct 2021)

Hi,
yesterday I opened the pump on my Dennerle filter and cleaned the propeller. In six months it was all covered with this thick brown stuff, bio film. So I believe that the microscopic spores of matrix and other filter "bio" media lose their effect ovet time. But foam can be fully covered with bacteria and it still works fine. 
For my next tank I just bought the Oase 250 and I'm going to use the media it came with. It really hurts to see some youtube gurus throw away the Hel-X media. For me Her-X makes completely sense, it allows good flow, plenty os surface are, and you can have it for a long time. The more it gets biofilm on it, the better it works. The great thing with Oase Biomasters is the prefilter. By cleaning it you keep the main media clean of dirt and  will work for months or years without any maintenance .

Matti


----------



## dw1305 (3 Oct 2021)

Hi all,


Matti said:


> For me Her-X makes completely sense, it allows good flow, plenty os surface are, and you can have it for a long time. The more it gets biofilm on it, the better it works.


Yes, I like this types of <"floating cell media"> as well, as you say it has a <"number of advantages">.


Matti said:


> It really hurts to see some youtube gurus throw away the Hel-X media


Yes, it is not because <"it doesn't work">, I'd guess their motivation is that if they use it they can't make their often <"spurious and disingenuous"> claims about whatever <"better" media they sell">, or are sponsored to use.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Richard Aldridge (3 Oct 2021)

After reading all the comments regarding filter media and the weighing up the cost of throwing out the supplied media and replacing with costly alternatives it makes a lot of sense to use what comes supplied with the filter.
I can now get on with installing my new filter and spend the money I've saved on a few more plants so,so thanks to all you guys for your helpful advice.


----------



## palcente (14 Mar 2022)

I found that in my case (very few fish) the best media are the coarse blue sponges that biomaster comes with. I used bio media in 2 or 3 trays before but that killed the flow to the point that I had to close off most of the bottom intake of the glass skimmer for it to suck the water. I went back to the orange sponge at the top and blue sponges from top to bottom. White plastic stuff that the filter came with is utterly hopeless - it just sinks to the bottom of the tray and does not move at all - I tested it in the see through canister - had high hopes for it as I read that is extremely good at removing ammonia/nitrites. I have 60p (20G) aquarium.


----------



## dw1305 (14 Mar 2022)

Hi all,



palcente said:


> ........ white plastic stuff that the filter came with is utterly hopeless - it just sinks to the bottom of the tray and does not move at all - I tested it in the see through canister - had high hopes for it as I read that is extremely good at removing ammonia/nitrites......


They are still <"quite effective as static media">, they aren't as good as if they were mobile, but they still work pretty well.  I don't know of any figures specifically for the "Hel-X floating media", but there are loads of data for <"Kaldnes (K1) media">, and I'd expect them to be pretty similar.

cheers Darrel


----------

